
Show HN: Cash v2: An absurdly small jQuery alternative for modern browsers - fabiospampinato
https://github.com/kenwheeler/cash
======
ishjoh
I think this is an interesting idea. I know jQuery isn't fashionable right now
but I still use it for many projects including new ones. I think there are
still a wide variety of webapps that shouldn't be SPAs, particularly if the
Backend renders html and isn't node, and so I think there is a wide need for
something like this, I'll definitely be checking it out.

------
fabiospampinato
New maintainer here -- I'll be happy to hear your thoughts on this :)

I'm trying to make cash the last jQuery alternative:

\- It's written with modern browsers in mind.

\- It implements a subset of jQuery.

\- It doesn't include Animation or AJAX functionalities, for which you should
use other libraries.

\- It can be as small as you want, since it supports partial builds (at the
file-level, not at the megamodule-level like jQuery, Zepto and others do).

~~~
TekMol
I am writing Javascript day in and day out. I have not felt the urge to
include jQuery or an alternarive for a long time now. Browsers nowadays
provide all I need natively.

What use case do you have in mind?

~~~
fabiospampinato
I'm using cash in my UI framework [1], using a jQuery-like API instead of the
native methods is pretty nice, and I need some of the abstractions provided,
like event namespaces.

[1] [https://github.com/svelto/svelto](https://github.com/svelto/svelto)

